# Chinese brake pump assembly



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

Thanks for all the previous input! The tear down revealed a broken casting - that being the brake valve (master cylinder or "brake pump assembly"). The tractor is a NorTrac 82 XTC but they were useless as a screen door on a submarine when it came to getting any help on finding the part. The local tractor repair place helped me come up with some part numbers but none of the pictures looked exactly like mine and in order for it to fit and go back together right it has to be just like the original equipment. Two part numbers look close but are not real clear and I can't get Meppon Parts to get back with me. The closest part seems to be FT800A.43C.018 but FT800A.43C.017 also looks close (sort of). Any ideas on how to get this part or make actual contact with a parts company? The tractor has been down now for over two months and it's killing me!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you tried Northern Tool for Nortrac parts?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

found this;





Browse Parts by Category







www.circlegtractorparts.com


----------



## knd353 (10 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Have you tried Northern Tool for Nortrac parts?


Yeah, they were the ones just slightly less than useless. I've got an email in to Circle G Tractor Parts and hope to hear something good from them. Thanks.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

This is the danger of buying equipment that lacks a dealer network. I would only go this route if it was made with entirely "off the shelf" parts or was a bolt for bolt clone of something that you can get parts for. or alternatively, if I had access to a full machine shop.


----------

